# how swift a remedy for autocruise trim



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi, 
how long are we expected to wait for upholstery, i know that compared to problems that keep our vans off the road it can only seem a minor thing to whinge about. we took del of new autocruise s/spirit 1/9/08 and on day 1 the dealer was notified of a tear in the fabric on pass seat,what makes it worse its the o/h seat. looks like it as been nicked with something sharp ie stanley knife??. took the van to the dealers end of sept for this and a few other problems, manager informed me that they had faxed a photo of the tear to autocruise for their record. its now at stage where the dealers last phone call was to inform me that they are going to have it stitched by an upholsterer, which is unacceptable the tear is nowhere near any stitching. they said originally it needed a new seat back, i am worried now that autucruise have taken this trim out of production. they are fobbing the dealers off with delay tactics hoping the customer will get fed up and leave it. no i aint. the dealer is no innocent in this, is lines of communication is wait for me to call again, again,again, and return the call 3 days later, to tell me nothing.

tom


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

give e'm a time limit to do the work, you can get a whole van re-upholsted in a week end, what this country coming too, countries have wars that don't last that long, let alone a sodding chair back :evil: :evil:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

tomnjune said:


> hi,
> how long are we expected to wait for upholstery, i know that compared to problems that keep our vans off the road it can only seem a minor thing to whinge about. we took del of new autocruise s/spirit 1/9/08 and on day 1 the dealer was notified of a tear in the fabric on pass seat,what makes it worse its the o/h seat. looks like it as been nicked with something sharp ie stanley knife??. took the van to the dealers end of sept for this and a few other problems, manager informed me that they had faxed a photo of the tear to autocruise for their record. its now at stage where the dealers last phone call was to inform me that they are going to have it stitched by an upholsterer, which is unacceptable the tear is nowhere near any stitching. they said originally it needed a new seat back, i am worried now that autucruise have taken this trim out of production. they are fobbing the dealers off with delay tactics hoping the customer will get fed up and leave it. no i aint. the dealer is no innocent in this, is lines of communication is wait for me to call again, again,again, and return the call 3 days later, to tell me nothing.
> 
> tom


Tom,
If you can PM me with your name and contact details along with your van details I can investigate this for you on Monday and find out what the situation is,
Many thanks
Andy


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

andy
thanks for quck response, i have pm you with details.

many thanks tom


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

still waiting for reply??


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

tomnjune said:


> still waiting for reply??


Have you checked that the PM is in your "sent" box?

If not, it hasn't been collected by the addressee.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

tomnjune said:


> still waiting for reply??


I have sent you a PM, thanks
Andy


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

[uote="tomnjune"]still waiting for reply??[/quote]

hi andy call from swift on mon 9 feb, kelly said she was looking into it and contact me following day,not sure if i got message correct,"still waiting".

tom


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

tomnjune said:


> [uote="tomnjune"]still waiting for reply??


hi andy call from swift on mon 9 feb, kelly said she was looking into it and contact me following day,not sure if i got message correct,"still waiting".

tom[/quote]

Tom, 
We have emailed you, your replacement cushion is due in two weeks, 
thanks
Andy


----------

